# Audit Subcategory?



## jimbo1231 (Nov 16, 2010)

Is it me, or did the Audit subcategory disappear from the forum? Seemed like it was helpful especially for people planning to take certification.

Jim


----------



## cmcgarry (Nov 16, 2010)

It didn't disappear but moved to it's own area - it was under Medical Coding and Billing, and they moved it to it's own Auditing area.


----------



## jimbo1231 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Thank you*

My visual Dyslexia at work!

Jim


----------

